# Hunting with a glock?



## bmcook (Sep 12, 2010)

I am thinking about getting a glock 20 and putting a 6" barrel and a long slide on it for deer hunting. I have seen pics of them but dont know what all I would have to get or where to get it. What do you guys think?


----------



## Dub (Sep 12, 2010)

G20's are great guns....lotsa firepower in a nice handling package.

Ammo isn't always easy to come by....or cheap.

Double-Tap ammo can help you out.


Check the forums over on GlockTalk.com for lots of 10mm experience and advice.  There are a number of distributors that have drop-in barrels and such for that gun.  Those guys can advise you well.


Good luck.


FWIW....wish I'd never sold my G20, but a very solid offer was made when it wasn't even for sale....funds went right over to another gun I'd been drooling over.   Love to have it back!!!


----------



## JWarren (Sep 12, 2010)

I think I would spend my money on a more versatile hunting gun. JMO


----------



## Forkhorn (Sep 13, 2010)

Seen deer and hogs fall to the 10mm Glock. You wont need a longer slide (6" barrel will stick out some). Just get an aftermarket barrel that can handle lead (Glock factory rifling and lead don't mix), Some good ammo (Double tap/ Buffalo Bore), and most importantly - Shoot,Shoot,Shoot. If you can keep all rounds in an 8" pie plate @ 50yds and closer you should be ok.


----------



## Al White (Sep 13, 2010)

I have a G20 with the long barrel, and it shoots great - highly recommended.


----------



## jonc7 (Sep 13, 2010)

Hey guys, new here but not new to hunting or shooting. I'm a big fan of the 10mm and will be hunting with my g29 this season. Ammo can be difficult to come by, you might want to invest in a single stage press and reload for it.


----------



## golffreak (Sep 26, 2010)

I'll be deer hunting with my 10mm for the first time this year. I'm shooting great groups, but will limit myself to 30 yards to begin with.


----------



## usmc2112 (Sep 26, 2010)

+ 1 for what Folkhorn said


----------



## browningboy (Sep 26, 2010)

love my glock 20  ... i carry it just in case one get's  close enough !


----------



## frankwright (Sep 26, 2010)

I would not buy the G20 strictly as a primary hunting gun.
But if you wanted a 10mm to shoot at the range,CCW,Home protection and hunting, the G20 would be a good choice.

I thought about getting a 10mm barrel for my G21 but most reports were not real good.


----------



## Dub (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah, Frank....I don't think I'd fool with it.

For what you have to pay for the conversion, and then for it not to work 100% correctly.  Seems like it be more cost efficient to buy a G20 outright.


----------



## btanner (Sep 28, 2010)

gonna use my G20 10mm with some 200 grain hornady hollw points, this year for hunting


----------



## sdj2010 (Oct 1, 2010)

I have pistols actaully set up for hunting but the bad thing about it is, my Glock is what I am the most accurate at shooting, never thought about hunting with it.


----------



## nickE10mm (Oct 6, 2010)

bmcook said:


> I am thinking about getting a glock 20 and putting a 6" barrel and a long slide on it for deer hunting. I have seen pics of them but dont know what all I would have to get or where to get it. What do you guys think?



www.lonewolfdist.com

They've got the 6" barrels and aftermarket longslides for the G20.


----------



## fourwinds (Oct 8, 2010)

nickE10mm said:


> www.lonewolfdist.com
> 
> They've got the 6" barrels and aftermarket longslides for the G20.



I didn't do extensive research... but I think that the longslide conversion is pretty pricey, especially if you buy new components. Between buying a used G20 and all the components necessary I was coming up with at least $850 (conservative low estimate). Take that with a grain of salt though, I'm no expert. I just picked up a used 6" GP100 instead.


----------



## nickE10mm (Oct 8, 2010)

golffreak said:


> I'll be deer hunting with my 10mm for the first time this year. I'm shooting great groups, but will limit myself to 30 yards to begin with.



30 yards is a good realistic number. Practice!


----------



## nickE10mm (Oct 8, 2010)

fourwinds said:


> I didn't do extensive research... but I think that the longslide conversion is pretty pricey, especially if you buy new components. Between buying a used G20 and all the components necessary I was coming up with at least $850 (conservative low estimate). Take that with a grain of salt though, I'm no expert. I just picked up a used 6" GP100 instead.



I owned one of the first longslide conversions years back and yes, they ARE expensive and aren't completely reliable, at least for me. It was, however, an accurate pistol. I had opted for a hand fitted BarSto barrel and a target trigger which REALLY helped. I ended up selling for my Razorback. No regrets here. 

Get what you want!


----------



## soopadoopa (Oct 9, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?a...4420501&set=a.443516930501.239611.87907865501

Be sure to check this out!


----------



## nickE10mm (Oct 9, 2010)

soopadoopa said:


> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?a...4420501&set=a.443516930501.239611.87907865501
> 
> Be sure to check this out!



VERY nice!


----------



## MCW1984 (Oct 25, 2010)

got my first handgun deer with a glock 20 last thursday morning and it was a piebald.i get off at 7am and decided to do a lil scouting and carried the 20 along,not far from the truck i walked up on a deer in its bed,it slowly stood up looking my way and i realized it was piebald so i took the glock out and chambered a round behind my back two seconds later it was all over and i had some draggin to do.i will post a pic if i can figure out how.


----------



## fourwinds (Oct 26, 2010)

I ended up with a G20 anyways... I'll hold off on the longslide conversion. I picked up a used LW 5.15" barrel off the GT forum for virtually the same price I can sell the stock one. I'll throw some adjustable sights on it next week for hotter handloads and be ready to rock.... hopefully.


----------

